# setting up computer (lidl)



## barney magrew (22 Oct 2009)

any body have info on setting up a lidl computer 2005 lost the manual


----------



## Chamfus Flange (22 Oct 2009)

not sure if this is of any help

safemanuals.com/reference-TRONIC/1



.


----------



## barney magrew (22 Oct 2009)

will give it a try thanks for the quick reply


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (22 Oct 2009)

barney, does your Bikemate computer look like this one? :-







If so, it's the same one I use. I have the printed manual here, I can try scanning it and emailing to you if that helps?.

Regards,

Gaz.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (22 Oct 2009)

**EDIT** Actually, no need to scan it as I found it for download as a .PDF file after checking the support website listed on the back of the manual.

If it is the same as the one above, the MCP 30084 version, here is the link to download the manual from :-

http://www.mcp-ag.net/download_pdfs/Fahrradcomputer_30084/MCP 30084_Manual.pdf


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2009)

Also check the 'sticky' on know how for the Aldi computer - none wireless one


----------



## barney magrew (23 Oct 2009)

thanks for the info i have managed to get it going thanks again


----------

